# Scrap it or try to get it fixed?



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a Lincoln Procut 40 plasma cutter that is missing the entire whip/torch I have no way myself knowing if it works (other than the missing torch) is it worth fixing $300.00 for a new torch or should I just scrap it out? I really don't know how much copper is in one of these. I'm tired of having a bunch of non working machines sitting around eating up space. I need a plasma cutter but I need a working one.

I was told by a hobby type repair guy that I needed the torch just to even test it.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 29, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have a Lincoln Procut 40 plasma cutter that is missing the entire whip/torch I have no way myself knowing if it works (other than the missing torch) is it worth fixing $300.00 for a new torch or should I just scrap it out? I really don't know how much copper is in one of these. I'm tired of having a bunch of non working machines sitting around eating up space. I need a plasma cutter but I need a working one.
> 
> I was told by a hobby type repair guy that I needed the torch just to even test it.



You could wire it up and turn it on to see if it powers up, but to test it you will need a torch.  I would take it to your local welder dealer that has a repair facility and get it checked out.  Might be worth the cost to find out.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 29, 2014)

that is a tough one.... but i'd say scrap it unless your gut tells you otherwise.

i have done stupider things than spend $300 to see if something works though.

a good plasma cutter will set you back a lot more than 300ondering:


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 29, 2014)

Yup, take it to a Lincoln service center and ask them to analyze it and then locate a whip and torch on Ebay or at any number of welding supply sellers on the net.  That will tell you whether to scrap it and decide whether to get a torch if it does work too.  

Bob


----------



## rafe (Apr 29, 2014)

beg or borrow a whip to test it?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

rafe said:


> beg or borrow a whip to test it?



Pretty obsolete machine and after talking to repair place with $90.00 an hr bench rate she is probably gonna head to the scrap yard. Is there anything that might be inside of this that may be of any value such as transformers for other uses?


----------



## rafe (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't know what is inside ,but I always open things up and look if I am going to scrap them .... maybe someone needs parts for a similar machine....ebay has been a good source for me , as far as finding what people are looking for. I check to see if any parts are listed and selling, usually do pretty good, well I should say I make a few dollars and get to see what the insides look like.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

High powered it up and it turns on all the lights work, It does have is a whip it just is not have the torch on the end of the whip. The product code is 9628-1 Which is needed to buy any parts for this thing. If any of you feel Inclined to search for a torch for me I would be very very Grateful.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 29, 2014)

Could you snap a pic of how it hooks to the plasma? I did ome looking and found some that say "fits all plasma with x,y,z connection"  then list a few makes and model and just say's "many more"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Could you snap a pic of how it hooks to the plasma? I did ome looking and found some that say "fits all plasma with x,y,z connection"  then list a few makes and model and just say's "many more"



This is the end of the whip where the torch goes, I hope that's what you needed and not inside the plasma cutter itself.

There has to be an old broken unit in somebodies shop in the corner somewhere where I can get the parts.


----------



## davidh (Apr 29, 2014)

usually the only part of those older machines that is of any value is the torch, so that leaves two questions. . . . why is the torch missing and was it the only thing of value ?    just sayin'


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

davidh said:


> usually the only part of those older machines that is of any value is the torch, so that leaves two questions. . . . why is the torch missing and was it the only thing of value ?    just sayin'



Well it fired up and the fan started running, the fault lights are on as should be. Think about it, the torch takes most of the abuse getting drug on the steel, slag/dross getting blown back into the torch. Who knows.

I just hate to scrop it out like I did my tig welder then met a guy that could have fixed it a week later. Just sayin


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 29, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Well it fired up and the fan started running, the fault lights are on as should be. Think about it, the torch takes most of the abuse getting drug on the steel, slag/dross getting blown back into the torch. Who knows.
> 
> I just hate to scrop it out like I did my tig welder then met a guy that could have fixed it a week later. Just sayin



That would be my luck.  Tough call either way.  Good Luck


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 29, 2014)

Would something like this help http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plasma-Torc...548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33846921d4


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2014)

I would still need to buy a torch though 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 30, 2014)

Yea but a torch for that thing is dirt cheap. and all over ebay. Where i aint seen one for yours that I know of. But I'll keep looking


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a shot of the connector inside the cabinet. I think that adapter just might be the way to go, I could test it out myself for less than an hours bench rate.


----------



## xalky (Apr 30, 2014)

I think one of these chinese torches would work in conjunction with the adaptor linked to above. http://www.ebay.com/itm/P-80-pilot-...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2335c6125f  A little further research on your part should get you up n running fairly cheaply.

I'm a little perplexed as to why the end of your whip has 4 connections plus the high amperage while most others only have 2 connections plus the high amperage. Generally speaking, the two wires are just a switch loop. Is there an electrical schematic inside your machine?

Edit: I think I just figured out what the other wires are for. They're for the pilot arc!


----------



## ericc (Apr 30, 2014)

Plasma cutters are kind of like welders, but they just have a higher open circuit voltage.  One way to test it is to check the voltage, then try to strike an arc, maybe with a thin carbon or graphite rod.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 30, 2014)

xalky said:


> I think one of these chinese torches would work in conjunction with the adaptor linked to above. http://www.ebay.com/itm/P-80-pilot-...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2335c6125f  A little further research on your part should get you up n running fairly cheaply.
> 
> I'm a little perplexed as to why the end of your whip has 4 connections plus the high amperage while most others only have 2 connections plus the high amperage. Generally speaking, the two wires are just a switch loop. Is there an electrical schematic inside your machine?
> 
> Edit: I think I just figured out what the other wires are for. They're for the pilot arc!



Yes there is a schematic inside the case, one side has all the electronics, the other side has discharging the capacitor/input wiring/torch connection & type which says Magnum pct 60 plasma torch

Something just dawned on me that this is a 40, the tag inside the cover calls out a 60 torch, the power cord is a 3 ph 4 wire not using the 4th wire, it is wired for single phase but the tag in the cover shows both hookups, wonder if this is even the right cover?

I robbed the power cord to use on my Lincoln tombstone as it was only about 3' at most.

I'll probably order that torch in a few days and give it a try, Wonder if consumables are readily available state side?


----------



## xalky (Apr 30, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Yes there is a schematic inside the case, one side has all the electronics, the other side has discharging the capacitor/input wiring/torch connection & type which says Magnum pct 60 plasma torch
> 
> Something just dawned on me that this is a 40, the tag inside the cover calls out a 60 torch, the power cord is a 3 ph 4 wire not using the 4th wire, it is wired for single phase but the tag in the cover shows both hookups, wonder if this is even the right cover?
> 
> ...


The 40 and 60 amp machines probably used the same torch and the same case. A 60 amp chinese torch will probably do the trick. You'll probably need the larger size torch to fit the everything at the end of the whip inside the torch.
Yes consumables are readily available for those torches stateside. Here's an ebay seller that sells the consumables for the chineese stuff : http://stores.ebay.com/PlasmaDyn-Plasma-Welding-parts?_rdc=1
 There are other sellers too. The torch can also be had stateside but you'll probably pay a few bucks more but it will come much quicker. When I had my longevity machine I had bought extra torches and consumables off of e-bay, pretty cheap too. Shop around. Don't buy any consumables yet until you can get your machine fired up...just in case.)

Marcel


----------



## rafe (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like you are on the right path ,if it doesn't work you can recoup most of your dough on the torch with a resale, so it will be a fairly cheap test and will likely work


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got a couple sales pending on some of my more expensive tooling, if they go through I'll go ahead and order a torch and try this thing out.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 30, 2014)

Well both deals manifested and I got a little jingle in my pocket (Paypal) So now I need to decide which way I should go, with the adapter Chuck showed me and a whole new whip/torch or just the torch head Marcel showed me. :thinking:


----------



## JOEZ (Apr 30, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Well both deals manifested and I got a little jingle in my pocket (Paypal) So now I need to decide which way I should go, with the adapter Chuck showed me and a whole new whip/torch or just the torch head Marcel showed me. :thinking:


The welding supply store I deal with in Murfreesboro is Air  Gas right off the Square (South Side).Every one There is Very good at fixing Problems like these.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 1, 2014)

JOEZ said:


> The welding supply store I deal with in Murfreesboro is Air  Gas right off the Square (South Side).Every one There is Very good at fixing Problems like these.



I talked to Cory about this a year ago and all he suggested was taking it to the $90 an hour guy.  They do treat me well there though. I'm gonna be buying an acetylene tank from them soon.

You live here in Murfreesboro? Give me a call sometime as there are at least 4 members right here in the Murfreesboro area. 631-6671


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 1, 2014)

Do you think this one will just be a simple hookup/plug & play? Or will I still need some electronics skills? http://www.ebay.com/itm/P-80-pilot-a...item2335c6125f


----------



## Wireaddict (May 4, 2014)

Your Lincoln Dealer or Lincoln's website should have the correct schematic for your power unit [welder] hopefully.  Make sure the AC power is hooked up properly first of all. Next, does the schematic show the connections for the trigger switch?  If so & you're certain where the trigger input terminals are, jumper them & see if the weld contactor & high frequency/voltage weld initiation starts [if it has it].  At this point you should be able to run it as a normal arc welder.


----------

